# Sick mother goat and baby



## Mysticalsy (Jun 9, 2019)

one of my goats and her baby boy are both very skinny and I noticed the baby isn’t drinking as much milk as he should be their eyelids are pale so I’m thinking parasites but I’ve tried several medications and they are resistant to them


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 9, 2019)

What medications, how much and for how long ?    Start giving them some red cell for the anemia (pale eyelids) you can get it at tractor supply (it is in the horse isle)  i fill a syringe with it and give it 1x day for a week then e/o day ....and get a fecal sample to a vet to find out what you are trying to treat. Good luck with them.


----------



## Mysticalsy (Jun 11, 2019)

I just finished dosing them with di-methox for 5 days. The dosage was 1Ml per 10 pounds


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)

Mysticalsy said:


> I just finished dosing them with di-methox for 5 days. The dosage was 1Ml per 10 pounds



How are they feeling ? And what color are their lower eye lids?  I would be using the red cell daily or have a vet look at them, have you had a fecal done ? I know it's  alot of questions, just trying to be helpful. ....hope they get better.


----------



## Mysticalsy (Jun 11, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> How are they feeling ? And what color are their lower eye lids?  I would be using the red cell daily or have a vet look at them, have you had a fecal done ? I know it's  alot of questions, just trying to be helpful. ....hope they get better.


The baby is doing a bit better he’s eating more than he was the mom is still about the same


----------



## messybun (Dec 2, 2019)

Mysticalsy said:


> one of my goats and her baby boy are both very skinny and I noticed the baby isn’t drinking as much milk as he should be their eyelids are pale so I’m thinking parasites but I’ve tried several medications and they are resistant to them


We use Molly’s herbals. They work wonders but can take a while to ship in. Worms really don’t build resistance to it either.


----------



## rachels.haven (Dec 2, 2019)

Di-methox is for coccidia. You need a wormer for worms. Do you know if you have coccidia, worms, or both?


----------

